# Colubrids > Hognose >  First clutch of the year laid.. Albino x Conda Western Hognose

## geckobabies

Our big Albino female laid her first clutch of the season last night... looks like 29 good eggs and one slug.  She was bred to an Anaconda male.





And here is the female from last years photo.  She is now 575g+

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Congrats can't wait till my girl is up to size.

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-11-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Emilio

Congrats me and Deb are in the same boat can't wait to produce our first Hogs. Good luck with them can't wait to see them outta the eggs.

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-11-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks!

Goodluck to you and Deb.  They are so much fun to work with and hatch out  :Smile:

----------

_Emilio_ (05-11-2012)

----------


## Virus

Are they ready yet?

 :Razz:  :Please:

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-15-2012)

----------


## Sama

Wow, awesome pairing, good luck!

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-15-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

> Are they ready yet?


LOL I feel exactly the same way!

----------


## geckobabies

> Wow, awesome pairing, good luck!


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Lucas339

missed this tread somehow....best of luck!!  albino condas are hot!!  your lady is a looker as well!

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-31-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Pampho85

Lovely snake eggs and snake!  Haven't seen a hognose in person, but I would love to sometime in the near future!  :Smile:

----------

_geckobabies_ (06-02-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Thank you  :Smile:   If you get the chance I highly suggest it!  They have a lot of personality and are great snakes.

----------


## Lucas339

did they hatch yet!!  lol!

----------

_geckobabies_ (06-06-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Noooo but I feel the exact same way lol.  I HATE waiting!!

----------


## geckobabies

Finally hatched  :Smile:   26 made it, 3 were infertile and 1 slug.  There were some really pretty Anacondas and normals in this clutch I'm very happy with the results.  Here's a photo of the first Anaconda out  :Smile:

----------

_reptileexperts_ (08-24-2012)

----------

